
DNA pioneer James Watson stripped of honours after 'reckless' race remarks - TsukiZombina
https://news.sky.com/story/dna-pioneer-james-watson-stripped-of-honours-after-reckless-race-remarks-11606108
======
devereaux
Somehow, the rewriting of history bothers me more than one person being
bigoted.

 _" Dr Watson's son, Rufus, has since said his father was in a nursing home
after a car crash in October. He said the scientist's awareness of his
surroundings were "very minimal" and rejected the notion he was a "bigot"_

